# First lap cars arrive at my House.



## pickeringtondad (Apr 14, 2005)

Cars look pretty cool, will open them later tonight.


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Outstanding....


----------



## chriscobbs (Nov 20, 2003)

Nice, I'm only 420 miles East of you, maybe I'll get mine today too.


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

Got mine today. They look pretty good except for the McLaren. It is mounted way way way to high.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

pictures?


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I better be getting mine tomorrow or Toms in trouble, lol.
And if anyone ordered, the Dash henry "j" cars are in too and should be in our mailboxes any day now.
weeeeeeeeeeee..........who needs christmas presents


----------



## hefer (Sep 18, 1999)

McLaren is to high, Daytona's nose is way to high. The others look pretty sweet. Didn't think I'd like the color, but I like em better than the WL.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I got mine this morning, on the porch.
Weird thing is, If these are super rare, only one set per autoworld member, how come guys have full sets already on fleabay? If these were so rare, wouldn't you want to hold onto your one set?
or must I have my wife and kids join the autoworld club. :devil:


----------



## pickeringtondad (Apr 14, 2005)

sethndaddy said:


> I got mine this morning, on the porch.
> Weird thing is, If these are super rare, only one set per autoworld member, how come guys have full sets already on fleabay? If these were so rare, wouldn't you want to hold onto your one set?
> or must I have my wife and kids join the autoworld club. :devil:


 Limited to 500 sets - so I guess it's like the White Lightnings.


----------



## chriscobbs (Nov 20, 2003)

sethndaddy said:


> I got mine this morning, on the porch.
> Weird thing is, If these are super rare, only one set per autoworld member, how come guys have full sets already on fleabay? If these were so rare, wouldn't you want to hold onto your one set?
> or must I have my wife and kids join the autoworld club. :devil:


There was no limited to how many sets you could buy, so some people have more than one set. There was a limit of 2 for the iHobby Chevy, but not the First Laps.


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

Hey Chris,

I just bid on the 55 Chevy and I noticed you lived in Nottingham, Maryland.

I live in Westminster, MD which is about 40 min north of Baltimore. Where is Nottingham?

Dave (ebay id Alphax1)


----------



## chriscobbs (Nov 20, 2003)

Omega said:


> Hey Chris,
> 
> I just bid on the 55 Chevy and I noticed you lived in Nottingham, Maryland.
> 
> ...


Dave,

Thanks for the bid. Nottingham (21236) is pretty much White Marsh. You're more than welcome to pick it up if you win.

Chris


----------



## mopar78 (Sep 23, 2004)

everybody is getting their cars,i asked the ups guy yesterday and today if he had anything for me and he had nothing.I hope they weren't put on the boat back to china.Now i gotta wait till monday,gonne be a long weekend........lol


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*So..*



hefer said:


> McLaren is to high, Daytona's nose is way to high. The others look pretty sweet. Didn't think I'd like the color, but I like em better than the WL.


So the Bronco sits lower than the McLaren?
Just curious...


----------



## hefer (Sep 18, 1999)

noddaz said:


> So the Bronco sits lower than the McLaren?
> Just curious...


YEP...go figure?


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*oh...*

Originally Posted by *noddaz*
_So the Bronco sits lower than the McLaren?
Just curious..._




hefer said:


> YEP...go figure?


:lol:


----------



## RacerDave (Mar 28, 2006)

Oh well. We can just call it a McBronco.


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Naaaah It the new Ralley McClaren 

Roger Corrie


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Got mine today... I gotta go along with the rest of you. Daytona is stuck up and McLaren is too high, but that one looks like an easy fit. The others look nice. Haven't opened them yet. I'm, not sure which ones I open, keep or sell.


----------

